# My haunt theme idea?



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

this is what i was thinking for my haunt:

area 51 theme:

3ft chain link electric fence with fake barb wire around perimeter, and warning signs

corner fuax brick pillers with motion sensor activated drop panels, or pop-ups

barrel spitter prop with toxic decals on it

full size characters in gas mask, and bio suit

lazer beam inside perimeter of fence

corpsefied bucky holding on to electric fence being electricuted, animated.

fog machine with fog cooler for general area fogging

localized spot lights in blue/green

scary morphed animatronic rats 

dead decayed bodies laying around

plan on using the tried and true props just, changing them for this theme...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

idea is good , 
but to me... it sounds more like a toxic waste dump, which is also good idea.
your effects will work good for that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like the idea..you need aliens..dead ones for sure, and a crashed ship. Great idea though!
This should go into the Haunts and Displays forum though...Jeff, you there? Jeff? I think he was abducted!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://users.qconline.com/~larry/Halloween/How-To's/UFO/ufo.htm

Has a nifty way to build a ufo


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

you could build the UFO out of old fiberglass (or steel) sattelite dishes if you can source some.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds cool to me. What about glowing footprints ?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I say integrate a little "The Thing" into your aliens... have some hideously distorted bodies on gurneys in the lab... maybe with popups integrated, so that smaller hideously distorted creature heads/tentacles/whatever can come bursting out of them. With ankle-tickler tubes like tentacles on their bodies, whipping around.

You can get Tyvek suits at many paint stores, looks like HazMat gear... one of your corpsed skellies would look fashionable in one... next to a knocked-over waste barrel, geiger-counter lying on the ground, with a soundtrack of the geiger clicking to the redline...

How about turning the tables on the government and having a thrashing scientist strapped to a gurney while a couple of grey aliens stand over him doing a live autopsy?  :zombie:

I think Area 51 has perfectly _horrible_ potential for Halloween! A local haunt called Silo X did that for a coupla years and it was pretty cool.


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

You need some large Alien eggs also.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

scrambled or over easy?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just not poached. Very stiff fine for poaching aliens.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Last year, I did an alien-in-lab haunt (http://www.garageofterror.com/haunt2006.html) and had small robotics performing an alien autopsy on a face hugger creature. It would be cool to do that on a larger scale with a human or humaniod victim.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I checked out your site on the alien lab haunt, GOT... that recording on the elevator was hilarious. It sounded like something out of a Douglas Adams book.


----------

